# can i feed my blue lobster a dead fish?



## lukess08 (Sep 5, 2011)

Would it be unsafe for my lobster to consume a recently passed dwarf sucker? its not from the same tank as the lobster and is currently in my freezer. he died before i took him out of the tank and put him in the freezer.


----------



## fishguy2727 (Sep 5, 2011)

I wouldn't. No need to, risk of introducing something to the tank.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The puffer may have died of some kind of disease and it would pass it on to whatever eats it.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

likely there is not a big risk but I probably wouldn't just in case. If you want to give him a treat you could cut a small amount off a fresh or frozen fish for human consumption, just don't overdue it cus it will make a mess of the tank.


----------



## Robotunicorn (Jul 22, 2011)

I would not. Like listed in previous posts you never know what the cause f death was for the fish. I'd say it's too risky.


----------

